# Men Please Be Sincere: Define A Beautiful Lady



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

who is really a beautiful woman?


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Please elaborate on the question.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

A woman that is above a 6 on a 1-10 scale that walks up to me and tries to get to know me.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course this is probably a trick question to make any guy who mentions looks seem like a superficial jerk.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If we're including physical traits, then:

Nice hair, nice eyes, body in good shape, and friendly / takes some interest in me.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> If we're including physical traits, then:
> 
> Nice hair, nice eyes, nice body, and friendly / takes some interest in me.


 this


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

*There is no universal standard of female beauty. Despite what the media might tell you.*

Yes, a majority of men might find some typical features attractive, but all of them do not. If you are interested in knowing those features, they usually include blonde hair which is kept long, eye colour other than boring brown, face without wrinkles of any kind, full lips, hourglass shape where the hips are wide and the waist much smaller and big breasts. That seems to be what a lot of men find "beautiful".

I am not among those men. For example, I don't find Marilyn Monroe attractive. And most men would disagree with me.


----------



## merkur (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm being COMPLETELY sincere throughout my entire post. There isn't just one definition of a beautiful lady because beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. Some men will see beauty in only physical appearance, some men will focus more on her personality, and others will prefer some combination of inner and outer beauty.

In terms of overall beauty there is no single trait that will make me more attracted to one woman than another; I look at the whole package.

In terms of personality, it is too difficult for me to say what is a better personality than another. I would have to experience her personality before making a judgement call, but first impressions are very important. A little side-note...I believe first impressions of people are our human instincts telling us whether or not the person is an friend, foe, or somewhere in between

In terms of physical beauty, it is easier to know what I'm interested in because I can see it. Personally the first characteristic I observe about a woman is her face. If her face isn't attractive to me then it doesn't matter what her body looks like. If you're thinking, "I have facial wrinkles so he won't be attracted to me compared to a 20-something," then you're wrong. I look more at the overall shape and uniqueness of the face (her eyes, symmetry, etc.), rather than the commonalities between women. I have in the past seen a woman who was obviously older and had more wrinkles than another woman, but I found the older woman's face more attractive. I have also been in situations where I found the younger woman with fewer wrinkles or blemishes more attractive, but because I found her face's uniqueness more attractive. I have also been in situations where I was more attracted to the bigger woman because I liked her face better. I will be honest and say that if there are two women whose faces I find attractive, but one has a lower percent body fat than the other that isn't exceedingly below healthy limits, then I will likely be more attracted to the woman with a lower percent body fat. Below is a table I found from the American Council on Exercise. It reports what percentage of body fat falls into which classification, but this isn't a truly fair table because the classifications are created arbitrarily by humans. Nature doesn't define one's fat classification; percent body fat is just the fraction of your body weight that is fat and nothing more. I'm getting off topic, but this is important to say because most women are self-concious of their weight and this needs to be said. These classifications are made to help people try to understand their health, however I think the essential fat category would be the most accurate classification because it defines the minimum amount needed for your body to function properly. Even then, I'm not even sure how scientists would determine those amounts; probably using mice as model organisms. 
 *
Classification* *Women (% fat)* *Men (% fat)*  
*Essential Fat* 10-12% 2-4%
*
Athletes* 14-20% 6-13%
 
*Fitness* 21-24% 14-17%
 
*Acceptable* 25-31% 18-25%
 
*Obese* 32% and up 25% and up​


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

heroin said:


> *There is no universal standard of female beauty. Despite what the media might tell you.*
> 
> Yes, a majority of men might find some typical features attractive, but all of them do not. If you are interested in knowing those features, they usually include blonde hair which is kept long, eye colour other than boring brown, face without wrinkles of any kind, full lips, hourglass shape where the hips are wide and the waist much smaller and big breasts. That seems to be what a lot of men find "beautiful".
> 
> I am not among those men. For example, I don't find Marilyn Monroe attractive. And most men would disagree with me.


Exactly. I have found women of every shape, size and ethnicity that were physically attractive to me.

But a beautiful lady just doesn't come from her body. I know it sounds cliched and whatnot, but it truly is what's on the inside that counts. Give me a supermodel with a **** attitude and I'd probably shoot myself.


----------



## i1suck2at3storytelling (May 7, 2011)

Physical beauty includes at least several of the following:
symmetric face, either large/wide eyes or soft/ gentle eyes, nice hip/waist ratio ie. curves, I also notice that many of my most memoble high school crushes had somewhat pointed noses characteristic of aristocratic backgrounds (which suggested their families were decently wealthier than mine), and poise (something relating to posture and the way they carry themselves and walk, it's hard to define though).

Personality wise, several of the following:
empathy, cares for other people and animals and the environment around her, we can talk easily, understanding of other people's mistakes and struggles.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

stopitidontlikeit said:


> How come only white women are attractive. :cry


In the present day at least, the closest to the "universal standard of beauty" are white women.

Doesn't mean only white women are attractive, but they do seem to be "universally" attractive (i.e. considered attractive by almost all cultures).


----------



## Zetsubou (May 7, 2011)

As far as physical appearances go, I like long, straight hair of any colour, a light skin colour, generally a white or Asian race, a cute face, thicker thighs and hips, probably somewhere between 110-150 lbs, some height between 5'4" and my height. Makeup doesn't attract me and I dislike extremely thin/short eyebrows due to excessive plucking; I find default looking eyebrows to be cuter.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

soft, cute, cuddly, vuluptuous.
A woman who cares about her apperance but not enough to let it interfear with her having a good time.
A woman that laughs a lot and enjoys animilistic pleasures.
A woman that is confident in bed and tells a man what she wants.
Laid back, relaxed, has no time for *****ing and mind games.
A beautiful woman is one that would rather call in sick and spend the day making love rather than 'climbing the corporate ladder'.
A beautiful woman would understand why you cry at the end of _Rambo First Blood._
A beautiful woman would feel so safe and warm in your arms.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Too much variation to classify.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Everyone says it can be subjective but I've found most everyone (including women) are attracted to certain things:

1) Looks
2) Personality

Beyond that, are more subjective things like religion, morals, location, height, weight (sometimes), money, etc.

So with that said, I'm no different, but I'd like to say I'm attracted to the person as a whole and that'd include everything from 1 and 2 and the more subjective things. Sometimes I am taken back when a girl says the same things... I still need to mature in that aspect obviously. It's hypocritical. All of this is coming from a sexual relationship obviously. A "beautiful" woman can be beautiful in two different ways: non-sexually and sexually.


----------



## Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

A beautiful lady physically imo is all about the face.. 
nice eyes, defined nose, nice lips and bone structure..


A beautiful lady mentally... has a beautiful personality
nice, caring, thoughtful, fun..

All being said, i'm attracted to most women physically and find them all beautiful..


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Mature ones.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

heroin said:


> In the present day at least, the closest to the "universal standard of beauty" are white women.
> 
> Doesn't mean only white women are attractive, but they do seem to be "universally" attractive (i.e. considered attractive by almost all cultures).


It's been said that East Asian women are starting to break this and might become the new trophy wife.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say, it sounds absolutely cliched but it's a universal truth.

Personally, looks wise I'm all over the joint. My kinks are spread out far and wide.

But true beauty is more than skin deep, I've been out with some lookers in my time but most of them were too in love with themselves to love anyone else.

Beauty on the inside is more important imo. Caring, affectionate, honest, understanding, non-judgemental and down to earth are traits that I find attractive and I've been attracted to this well before my SA was an issue.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> It's been said that East Asian women are starting to break this and might become the new trophy wife.


I have to agree with this, I've heard many white and black guys state that asian women are gorgeous.

And I've been out with 2, so I share this view.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

For me... it's a light inside of them... a goodness that draws out your goodness... it's a way that they smell. It's not so much about what they look like but for me long hair is necessary nearly always, curves are in as far as I am concerned regardless of her size, it's an honesty that she puts out - something that tells you that no matter what it is... it's OK and that you are OK. I've seen this in very few women I've known but the ones I have seen it in... it made me want to be able to emulate it and be like that.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Redheads.

With slightly curled hair.

That is all.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Long hair is a turn-on, curves, exspecially curvy hips. Big lips are turn on, but not Angelina Joelie-like. So is a woman that laughs easily. A huge turn on is a woman that can dress down, jeans & t-shirt, & go to a game, maybe drink a beer, isn't afraid to get a little sweaty & get into the game. Someone real. Nothing is a bigger turn-off than being fake, being pretentious. She can be the finest woman I've ever laid eyes on, & if she's fake or pretentious or full of herself, I will run the other way, you couldn't pay me to go out with her, not once. Honesty is a very big f______ deal. A huge turn-on is she loves kids. She's not afraid to get a little messy playing with them. She tell me what's bothering her, if something is really bothering her. If not she understands that sometimes we both just need space, it's not always a big deal that needs to be talked about. She's not afraid to show her vulnerabilities, open up, to cry, to laugh, to get pissed off. I very, very rarely cry, but when I do, it's something bad, it's something seriously f______ up, somethings very wrong. She would understand that. It would work both ways.

She likes to lay in bed with no kids around on Saturday, Sunday mornings & fool around, or maybe just hold each other. She likes foreplay (& afterplay), & everything in between.

She'd like to take road trips, on a moments notice. Get in the car without knowing where we're going, or when we'd be back. 

I know this sounds like some cheesy C&W song, but she'd want to live like there's no tomorrow. We'd be enough for each other. And silence would be OK. Sometimes nothing has to be said, every single moment we're together. When you're truly comfortable with someone, when you get each other, you don't have to speak a word sometimes...you can fall asleep at a movie, or on each other's lap, at the park, on the backyard swing, wherever.

You're meant to be together, you belong together, you want to grow old together, you want to help raise your children's kids, and hopefully, one day, your great grandkids together. When you're both old & grey & wrinkled, when you need glasses to see past your nose, when you might need a cane to get around, you want to sit in a rocking chair, side by side, and hold each other's hands every morning, every night.

That's beautiful to me.

Ehhh...I know, I may as well give up. I'm fooling myself. That's some kind of f______ fairy tale.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

hard to really say for me beautiful meaning physical traits? if so i just like her to be clean have nice skin i guess, u know good hygiene for sure. nice eyes, nice body aka toned but not too toned just enough to know she takes care of herself


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like average-looking women to be honest, mostly the "alternative chick" types. 
Ex: Janeane Garofalo, 90's MTV VJ Kennedy, Joey Lauren Adams, Rachel True, Lisa Bonet, etc...

I honestly would pick those type of women over Gisele Bundchen or Tyra Banks or what supermodels.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

TenYears said:


> So is a woman that laughs easily. A huge turn on is a woman that can dress down, jeans & t-shirt, & go to a game, ... isn't afraid to get a little sweaty & get into the game. Someone real... Honesty is a very big f______ deal. A huge turn-on is she loves kids. She's not afraid to get a little messy playing with them... She's not afraid to show her vulnerabilities, open up, to cry, to laugh, to get pissed off...
> 
> She likes to lay in bed with no kids around on Saturday, Sunday mornings & fool around, or maybe just hold each other. She likes foreplay (& afterplay), & everything in between.
> 
> ...


When guys say they want a girl with a good personality, that is a lot of it.

As for appearances, that is going to vary from guy to guy. But there are some women that all guys will be attracted to. Figuring out what they have in common isn't too hard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A beautiful lady....Jacqueline Onassis, the current one I have noticed is Princess Kate.
It is the way they carry themselves - mild mannered, dresses well, yet can be blunt when the need arises. They don't push gender boundaries in that they expect their men to lead/handle their responsibility and can still do their own thing.

I'll probably add more later, but this is all I can come up with at the start.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay, if you want at least the most beautiful celebrity currently working, look up Sara E.R. Fletcher (or just Sara Fletcher) as a blonde or brunette. She was on Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend". I can't pick one representative photo; she's amazing.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Physically, I like curvy girls. Personality wise, I like shy introverted chicks. Too bad I never meet them though, only girls I meet are are annoying party girls that I have no interest in.


----------



## Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

A Hungarian


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Athletic, but not necessarily a stick. I like voluptuous and thin, it just kind of depends on the woman. There are a lot of different traits that can make a woman sexy. It's not just body type. Sexy eyes for one or a nice smile.

Personality also goes a long way, even for men. I like really outgoing girls, mainly because I am shy. More outgoing guys will often go for the shy girls though.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Simple definition for me.. I crush on pretty, I fall for beautiful.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Echoing the sentiments of this thread, then a tallish short athlete who is cuddly and voluptuous with dark reddish blond hair and one blue, one brown eye and has a regal, down to earth quality about her while she dresses in a feminine way in jeans and a T-shirt..


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

lmao...literally...oh, I needed to laugh, man....


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

big ***


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

tlgibson97 said:


> Simple definition for me.. I crush on pretty, I fall for beautiful.


Me too.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The girl next door kind of look. Wouldn't hurt to hear a tie-dye.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty is pretty when young, beauty is beautiful forever.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

A certain je ne sais quoi


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Beautiful Soul
Beautiful Mind
Beautiful Smile
Beautiful Heart
Beautifully Kind
Beautifully Humble
Beautifully Compassionate
Beautifully Passionate
Beautifully Genuine


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fine i'll be the one to bite.........







If you look like her.... you might be beautiful.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^ She's okay, but nothing to shout about.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> It's been said that East Asian women are starting to break this and might become the new trophy wife.


I think that's for cultural reasons... Western women are just getting too out of hand. Men want a wife that will spoil them and act... well, feminine.

*cue angry feminists*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lanzman said:


> Beautiful Soul
> Beautiful Mind
> Beautiful Smile
> Beautiful Heart
> ...


I like this very much!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@joinmartin, how could I forget smart! Thanks for reminding my dumb a**!

I love it when they're so smart they make me feel stupid.

Don't like brain dead barbie dolls either. You have good taste my man


----------

